# Scott Smith's All Animal Expo Wheaton IL Sunday May 18th



## Scott Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Our next show is Sunday May 18th. The show is from 10 a.m. To 3 p.m.. It's $5 to get in. 10 and under free with paid adult. It is at the DuPage County Fairgrounds 2015 Manchester Road Wheaton Illinois. ATM and hot food on site . It's spring babies are starting to arrive. From snakes and lizards 2 dogs and kittens. Come find that special pet you've been looking for. Please don't forget to say hello.


----------

